# Wifi adapter driver doesn't support in AP mode after upgrading to Win10



## jackuars (Apr 20, 2009)

I was able to create Wifi hotspot from my laptop running Win 8.1 to share internet with my mobile phone. But ever since upgrading to Windows 10, I am not able to get it to work, and it shows "Hosted Network supported" as "No" in Cmd Prompt.

I have updated all the drivers for Lenovo Z51-70 with all the updated drivers they had hosted for Windows 10 recently.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

In the current adapters properties under Sharing tab, make sure the top box is checked under ICS.

After, insure the following commands from elevated command prompt have been completed:

netsh wlan set hostednetwork mode=allow ssid=whateverulike key=whateverulike 

netsh wlan start hostednetwork

netsh wlan show hostednetwork

The last command should show if it worked or not.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Windows 10 may be using a "Generic" driver, so you need to check with the OEM of said device and see if they have a Windows 10 driver!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Have you tried this driver ? :- http://support.lenovo.com/vn/vi/downloads/ds103651


----------



## OMyStarz (Nov 13, 2008)

Same here - I am using Realtek RTL8188ee. I think there may be a driver issue as well, I'm thinking about trying the Windows 7 driver.


----------

